# PPCLI songs, hymns, martial music



## texas (20 Jan 2008)

I've found words of the song "The Ric A Dam Doo", but I am looking for a music for that, maybe any hymns or martial music, that are used in PPCLI. I looked that in Internet to download, but din't find..

Also I am interesting what songs or music are commonly used in C Coy of PPCLI? on training, marches, e.t.c...

thanks


----------



## Steel Badger (21 Jan 2008)

Try to find "Sweet Briar"....a PPCLI tune about Korea....very good


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (21 Jan 2008)

A short (1:16) MP3 version of "Has Anyone Seen the Colonel/Tipperary/Mademoiselle from Armentieres", the regimental march, is at http://www.ducimus.com/Marches.htm


----------



## MikeL (21 Jan 2008)

texas said:
			
		

> Also I am interesting what songs or music are commonly used in C Coy of PPCLI? on training, marches, e.t.c...



C Coy from which Battalion?


I've never seen any Platoons or Coys singing when on training or marches.. unless the troops are just joking around.


----------



## Bumpsy (22 Sep 2012)

A list of PPCLI's musical lyrics may be found through www.ppcliassoc.ca links page or direct to http://ppcliassoc.ca/images/Historic/PPCLI_music_lyrics.pdf






			
				texas said:
			
		

> I've found words of the song "The Ric A Dam Doo", but I am looking for a music for that, maybe any hymns or martial music, that are used in PPCLI. I looked that in Internet to download, but din't find..
> 
> Also I am interesting what songs or music are commonly used in C Coy of PPCLI? on training, marches, e.t.c...
> 
> thanks


----------



## fraserdw (22 Sep 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> C Coy from which Battalion?
> 
> 
> I've never seen any Platoons or Coys singing when on training or marches.. unless the troops are just joking around.



And then the words would not be fit for public listening!!!!


----------



## Hungry (15 Nov 2015)

On our road runs I would call out the cadence...by singing out the Ric A Dam Doo. That was back in 1977.
On an exchange with C Coy 3rd of the 17th Inf Brigade 7th ID, US Army, we were on morning PT road run and the Americans asked if any of us Canucks would call cadence. I volunteered and I've never been prouder since.

The Americans loved the fact that the Ric A Dam Doo was adopted for our 120 beats per minute running cadence, just like we did in Battle School Wainwright, AB. They admired the fact that our Regimental History is/was embodied in this song. 

Thanks for the memories!  :wave:

Cheers,
Barney

C Coy (Charging Charlie) 1 VP
1977- 1980


----------

